

Student builds iPhone app in 3 nights. So impressed that we bought it from him. - rmm5t

This summer, Tyler Bell (http://twitter.com/belltyler) contacted us at LMGTFY to ask if we wouldn't mind making the app he just built the official app for LMGTFY. He sent us screenshots, and wanted to work for free, as long as he had the oppotunity to work with us. He ended with, "either way, I'm going to finish development on this app and upload it to the App Store to promote LMGTFY."<p>We were smitten with his work. So much so, that we couldn't accept his offer to work for free. We instead bought the app from him, and now he's part of the team.<p>Moral of the story: Stop talking about doing something. Actually do it.<p>LMGTFY for iPhone: http://mobile.lmgtfy.com/
======
coryl
Good for him, he hustled well.

Quick question: what framework/library was that landing page built with (if
any)? Thanks

~~~
jefflinwood
It's a software-as-a-service called Limelight: <https://www.limelightapp.com/>

I think the people behind it hang out here on HN, I'm sure they'll chime in.

